# Accomodation In Doha



## buds3000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I will be working in Qatar in a couple of months time and I am trying to sort out my housing budget. Looking on Dubizzle & Qatar Living I see that Doha is more expensive than Dubai when it comes to housing.

Question:
Is it possible to find a 2bed furnished flat for under QAR 8k . I know this is not going to happen in and around The Pearl area but I don't mind living a bit more inland.

Also. I saq that Al Wakair or Al Wakra is much cheaper for accomodation. Does anyone know about this town? Is the 25km commute into Doha feasible?

Many thanks in advance everyone


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

You will find a FF flat for that, might not be the nicest area.
Wakra is cheaper but no 2 bed flats there, villas are cheap or 1 bed bachelor flats for Bradford lads. but no 2 bed apartments.
You will be able to commute from there, depending on where you are working.
My first month I had a 1 bed apt FF in Thunaama (next to old airport) adequate short term, but I couldnt have spent more than a month there, moving in my current house with no furniture for 3 weeks while waiting for my container was better.
Just to bear in mind you will need temporary accomodation for at least a month until RP is processed (I also had to give a one month deposit paid back promptly, but you stump up 16,000) It can be a very frustrating experience first couple of months


----------



## buds3000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advise and the heads up. My better half wouldn't be keen on a 1 bed hence looking for a 2 bed. Not kids at the moment but I like to have the space.

I have seen smaller villas in Wakra that fall within my budget and sounds tempting. My main office is in Al Dafna area but I am not sure of what the commute from Wakra to Dafna will be like. Any ideas?


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I am not an expert on commuting as home to office is 400 metres. Dafna is by the main post office, corniche is apparently horrendous in a morning. and genertraffic not good during commuting time.

It is difficult yo predict what will suit you, I think you have to really get here & look around.
I would really try to get your company to sort a serviced apartment for 2 months.
setting up your life here is frustrating depending upon how good your company support is. Until you get your Residence permit you cannot do much, you wont get a cheque book without RP, although you may open an account and get an ATM card.

I have just driven to immigration tonight to try to get an e-gate card, (ramadan hours are 0900-1200 & 2000-2400) ah thats only available in the morning!!!
good luck


----------



## monkeyloo (Aug 14, 2013)

I did a year in Qatar, lived in a 1 bed apartment.
Most properties there are large compared to UK so you may get away with a 1 bed more central which will make your life easier.
Commuting in Qatar is no fun. Driving anytime apart from Fridays before 6pm is no pleasure.
Best to get a temp place to stay while you look at different areas


----------

